# Amaya machine not picking up the bobbin.



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

One of my amaya machines is not picking up the bobbin I have change cases and still no joy.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried to check your hook alignment? Maybe the alignment got off or the bobbin thread isn't out long enough. Sometimes I have to pull the thread out a little longer to get it to pick up the bobbin because the tail gets cut too short.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If this just started happening, I would check to make sure the needle is not rotated 180. If you can switch to a different color and it does not happen than this is the case. Make sure you have proper lock stitches and that you are not filtering them with the OS settings. If it happens on all needles, make sure you did not put the bobbin in wrong. Clean out under the needle plate and do a hook area maintenance.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Also check if the needle is straight and not turned to the side (particularly to the left).


----------



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

It happens on all the needles and color. The needles are correct. It looks like everything is working in the bobbin area. We did a rotory hook alienment test that looked good. We may need to call a tech in to check it.


----------

